# Annulment



## Strax (Jul 19, 2013)

Perhaps this is debated and explained before here, if so please guide me to the relevant tread.
My question is regarding a cost estimate of annulment? And what is needed to get annulment for a woman, whos man is a known to the comunity they live in as a drug adict.

When reading abouth this on the net it looks to me that there are two procedures, one leagal by attorney, and one ny the church...?

Thank`s in advance for info


----------



## rj.uk (Aug 30, 2008)

Married in church or in front of judge? Both very expensive and can take years!


----------



## crazyjules (May 15, 2013)

Im also looking at doing the samething with my girl. Seems hard to get any honest information on it. Always comes back as see a lawyer. Been told around 200,000 pesos and up to two years to do. So im unsure about proceeding. As could be a costs blow out as well.


----------



## rj.uk (Aug 30, 2008)

My brother ws lucky as our uncle is a lawyer so maybe he gave us 'family' rates. But from what i can remember it took years. He was lucky as he didn't marry in church. He was also lucky as his then wife had a family so it was easy to get a legal or affidavit document from her.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Strax said:


> Perhaps this is debated and explained before here, if so please guide me to the relevant tread.
> My question is regarding a cost estimate of annulment? And what is needed to get annulment for a woman, whos man is a known to the comunity they live in as a drug adict.
> 
> When reading abouth this on the net it looks to me that there are two procedures, one leagal by attorney, and one ny the church...?
> ...


It is uncertain how much it costs and how much time it takes to get an annulment in the Philippines. It can cost a minimum of 75,000 to 100,000 pesos plus attorney fees. The length of time it takes is determined on the courts. I hope that you are successful with this and hope that the person you are married to doesn't come back and do any bad acts against you.


----------



## spunge (Feb 12, 2012)

About 3-4 years ago, a friend went through an annulment and it cost her P250,000 and 2.5 years. She had 2 younger children though I don't know if that played into it. Another friend is currently going through one and so far it's cost P150,000 and it's been around 8 months (and I have no idea how much longer). It seems to be a slow process with much waiting.


----------

